# alicante estate agents



## Gramps (Apr 5, 2008)

I Will Shortly Be Looking For A House Inland Alicante And Am Seeking A Good Estate Agent In The Alcoi Area. Has Anyone
Got Any Recommendations?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Gramps said:


> I Will Shortly Be Looking For A House Inland Alicante And Am Seeking A Good Estate Agent In The Alcoi Area. Has Anyone
> Got Any Recommendations?


Its difficult to get a good recommendation for an estate agent! People often dont seem to think much of them here as they are wholly unregulated and many seem to do as they like.

There is a moderator on another forum selling a nice finca in Sax, I can put you in touch if you like.


----------

